# Rubio in, Flynn out, Mayo back?



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...-the-wolves-jonny-flynn-out-oj-mayo-returning



> Ricky Rubio will finally make his long awaited Timberwolves debut in 2011.
> 
> After giving his word to the team that he will join the NBA ranks next season, it seems that GM David Kahn's crazy, yet masterful, plan is finally coming to fruition.
> 
> ...


If they could pull off a reasonable trade for Mayo and Rubio is as advertised, that could be a really complete lineup, and one worth watching as well. Maybe Khan wasn't the moron I thought he was when he drafted Rubio and Flynn at 5 & 6 in '09. That doesn't change the fact that he passed on Stephen Curry for inferior players, and drafted PGs at 5 & 6, but I guess the end result is what counts.


----------



## KevinLove (Jan 20, 2011)

Honestly, if they could get a good trade for Mayo, I would be psyched to watch that team. Rubio/Mayo/Brewer/Love/Darko, what's not to love?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

You'd really start Brewer over Beasley?

Really!?


----------



## KevinLove (Jan 20, 2011)

Haha, I forgot about Beasley.

Rubio/Mayo/Beasley/Love/Darko

Brewer would be sixth in that case. Even better.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Yeah I like that lineup a lot if they could pull it off. I think they could use a shot blocker too. Brewer is practically useless on offense, but he is exactly what I expected defensively.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I think if Rubio makes the team then the TWolves should look for a defender at the SF position.

Prince/Battier/Ariza/Sefolosha. Trades for them


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

You mean as a backup to Beasely or what?


----------

